# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 26, Part II



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

All three Quartets were wonderful, and there was much cheering from the audience when it was over. Tanya sighed heavily, and smiling at Alex, gave him her hand as he stood up. They both bowed, and walked off stage promptly. Leah and David just came into the backstage area from the audience level, and they all began complimenting each other.
"It's over, almost," Tanya said seriously.
"Yes! We're done, but you got one more gig to go!" laughed Leah.
"You were wonderful, Tanya," Alex complimented her.
"So were you! People cheered for you too, you know," she replied.
"Yeah, it was a pretty soloistic part."
"Join me in the lobby, will you Alex? Let's find Marie..."
"Sure!" Alex packed up his cello, and the group found their way to the lobby. It was a packed crowd, and people immediately swarmed around the three conductors, giving their compliments.
Tanya obliged to everything she was told, and took it all with gratitude. Then she saw Marie and Ernest standing in the back of the crowd. A sick feeling came through her.
"I've never heard a more beautiful Russian choral piece, Tanya!" one friend exclaimed. "Thank you for sharing it tonight!"
"I know, right?" Tanya said distractedly, and made her way toward them. "Marie! Ernest! How was it, did you like it?" she spoke up energetically.
"It was so beautiful!" Marie exclaimed and hugged her. "I'm so glad to have heard such a rarity. You were the right one to perform it!"
"You were outstanding as usual, Tanya," Ernest smiled.
A great relief came over Tanya at these words. It's as if the whole evening were hanging on them.
"Well how great!" Tanya sighed and started laughing. She stared up in Ernest's eyes, trying tor read them. She was surprised that Ernest and Marie were with each other now, and they didn't seem to repel each other.
"I wish I could go out tonight, but I guess I have to wait until tomorrow night, shouldn't I?"
"Tomorrow, we celebrate the end of the year!" Marie said.
"Yes! It will be so good..." Tanya grinned, and looked away.
Immediately her smile was wiped off her face.
Marcus was standing in the corner, watching them all. Catching her eye, he moved forward. He had an unusually grave air around him, and seemed a little stocky in the way he walked.
"I saw your performance Tanya... very well done," Marcus smiled lightly.
"You did see? ... I actually didn't know if you would come."
"I was there this whole evening, in the balcony."
"Why did you hide from me?"
Marcus said nothing, but gave her a contemptuous look. Then what surprised Tanya the most was a rather hostile glance he threw at Ernest, not that Ernest noticed.
Alex in the meantime was only watching this from a distance, and didn't know what was being said for the most part. Marie drew a glance from him, herself rather anxious.
"I think we ought to go," Marcus spoke up.
"What if I don't want to go?" Tanya challenged.
"Then I will wait here until you do," his eyes seemed to glow with an inner flame.
Tanya saw this as a red flag. Rather than resisting any longer, she walked out with Marcus into the night.
"So much for ruining my mood, Marcus, why did you act like that in there?" Tanya snapped.
"I'm concerned for you Tanya, I don't think you're being very careful."
Tanya started. "Is that all?"
"What do you mean? It's everything... I don't think I need say more. Let's go."
"I came here with my own car."
"Then go find it and get home right away."
They both did so, and when they met up again, Marcus was in an unusually light mood.
"Tanya, my Tanya," he smiled as he led her back to their apartment. "It's almost over, our ordeal. Let's be careful though."
"Careful of what?" Tanya muttered. She didn't like how he had now put his arm around her shoulder.
"That I can't tell," as soon as they came in, Tanya tried to rid herself from his hands, but he held onto her arms.
"Tanya, it's not so late... please... spend some time with me..." he embraced her again from behind.
His trick was no longer working on Tanya. She tensed up, becoming rigid in his arms. Tanya felt it no longer necessary to hide her feelings, but she felt this would be the worse time to actually tell it. Tomorrow, she could be rid of him, if she could only ward him off for a few hours.
"You want me, don't you?" she said evenly.
"Yes."
Tanya turned around, and looked Marcus straight in the face. He was pale and tired looking, much as she was without make-up. Tanya could recall what originally attracted Marcus to her, namely his deep-set, penetrating, dark eyes. But there was something unhealthy in them now. He had been so warm in the past to her, but now this warmth was bordering on frenzied obsession. More than just frightening, they seemed to threaten her, to compete with her. Thus, everything about his countenance seemed to grow more and more repulsive.
"You want something from me?" she spoke again.
"Your love."
"You question it?" Tanya asked in a small voice.
"I don't want to. And I won't have to. Will I?"
Tanya said nothing.
"Will I?" he said again, with more edge.
"... you might."
Tanya quickly slid away from his arms, and went into her bedroom, shutting the door firmly and locking it. She put her ear up to the door to listen. There was nothing to be heard for a moment, but slowly she could pick up that Marcus was pacing around, and whispering to herself.
"Who's done this... who's done this...?"
"You have," Tanya thought bitterly. Quietly, she got out a suitcase from under the bed, and started packing a few important belongings. But it wouldn't matter if she left anything behind in the rush.
She was leaving tomorrow, for better or worse.


----------

